# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Розница > 1С - Розница 8.X >  Начало работы в 1С после бумаг, обсуждение (обработка)

## disselite

Предыстория:
Друзья, всем доброго времени суток.
Ситуация довольно проста, знакомая открыла магазин, всё хорошо, работают, пишут на бумажке приход, расход, продажи, чеки только товарные, наличие товаров по памяти.
Случается переезд и в голову владелице приходит идея вести учет в 1С.
Ставится 1С:Розница и на правах "тыжскомпамидружишь" становлюсь, что-то вроде консультанта-помогатора.
Как оказалось, на удивление хозяйки, всю номенклатуру нужно заносить, устанавливать цены и оприходовать. (Учет не совсем жёсткий, поэтому ордера, поставщики, физлица и пр. отошли на второй план). Короче, провозились они несколько недель с вводом номенклатуры, остатков и цен, пришёл я на выходных тоже помочь, т.к. медленно всё и тут мне пришла в голову идея немного скрасить сей процесс, простенькой обработкой. Как итог, несколько дней на синтаксис, несколько часов (примерно 15 :D) на написание сего деяния.
В целом, процесс написания очень понравился, хотелось бы больше практиковаться, изучать, писать что-то крутое.

Знакомой показал, она довольна, всё работает, но недоволен Я.
Итак, прошу помощи/консультации спецов своего дела, что я сделал не так, как мог бы сделать лучше, чего не хватает вообще.

Сама обработка:
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/lyyr7xSvigVXXg

Функционал:
1. Т.к. имеется привычка писать в тетрадку, создал обработку аналогично её записи. Вводится НаименованиеНоменклатуры, Артику, Вид, Количество, Стоимость, Группа, Штрихкод (если есть)
2. Команда "Проверить нн" проверяет есть ли дубли по Наименованию (если их нет, всё норм, если есть в колонку "сс" выводит ссылку на номенклатуру и в колонке "нн" значение Истина (если значение истина, то номенклатура не будет создаваться в справочнике, если Ложь, то будет, независимо от наличия ссылки))
3. Команда "Создать документы" создаёт записи: Номенклатура, УстановкаЦенНоменклатуры, ОприходованиеТоваров, ШтрихКод.

Всё работает, всё хорошо. Но я уверен может быть намного лучше, нет эстетического удовлетворения! 
Кстати, если у кого такая-же ситуация с решением о переходе на 1С из тетрадки, то берите на заметку, пользуйтесь на здоровье!!

----------

alexandr_ll (07.09.2022)

----------


## disselite

Простите, не дополнил.
1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.20.1789)
Розница 2.3
Магазин один, склад один. Поэтому вписал их сразу. Некоторые постоянный значения тоже вписал сразу в код.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Предыстория:
> Друзья, всем доброго времени суток.
> Ситуация довольно проста, знакомая открыла магазин, всё хорошо, работают, пишут на бумажке приход, расход, продажи, чеки только товарные, наличие товаров по памяти.
> Случается переезд и в голову владелице приходит идея вести учет в 1С.
> Ставится 1С:Розница и на правах "тыжскомпамидружишь" становлюсь, что-то вроде консультанта-помогатора.
> Как оказалось, на удивление хозяйки, всю номенклатуру нужно заносить, устанавливать цены и оприходовать. (Учет не совсем жёсткий, поэтому ордера, поставщики, физлица и пр. отошли на второй план). Короче, провозились они несколько недель с вводом номенклатуры, остатков и цен, пришёл я на выходных тоже помочь, т.к. медленно всё и тут мне пришла в голову идея немного скрасить сей процесс, простенькой обработкой. Как итог, несколько дней на синтаксис, несколько часов (примерно 15 :D) на написание сего деяния.
> В целом, процесс написания очень понравился, хотелось бы больше практиковаться, изучать, писать что-то крутое.
> 
> Знакомой показал, она довольна, всё работает, но недоволен Я.
> ...


Поскольку в табличной части обработки уже есть реквизит со ссылкой на найденную номенклатуру, при создании документов поиск по наименованию уже не нужен. 
А так вполне себе работающая обработка.
Чаще всего возникает необходимость загрузки из уже имеющегося файла, например Excel, а не с тетрадки вручную.

----------


## disselite

> Поскольку в табличной части обработки уже есть реквизит со ссылкой на найденную номенклатуру, при создании документов поиск по наименованию уже не нужен. 
> А так вполне себе работающая обработка.
> Чаще всего возникает необходимость загрузки из уже имеющегося файла, например Excel, а не с тетрадки вручную.


Тут дело в ситуации. Обработка для загрузки файлов из эксель есть для всех желающих прямо на портале ИТС. В нашем случае поставщики, по каким-то только ведомым им причинам работают тоже посредством бумаги, причем часто скидывают фотку, где записи тоже от руки (знаю, бред, но реалии торговли в нашей необъятной неисповедимы).

Так же, почему данный поиск есть. Пришёл товар, Футболка Белая, поставщик ООО РиК, и пришёл товар Футболка Белая, поставщик ООО КиР, по имени, они одинаковые, но по факту разные (по составу, напр.), я таким путём решил дать пользователю самому решить, нужно создать новую номенклатуру или использовать старую.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Тут дело в ситуации. Обработка для загрузки файлов из эксель есть для всех желающих прямо на портале ИТС. В нашем случае поставщики, по каким-то только ведомым им причинам работают тоже посредством бумаги, причем часто скидывают фотку, где записи тоже от руки (знаю, бред, но реалии торговли в нашей необъятной неисповедимы).
> 
> Так же, почему данный поиск есть. Пришёл товар, Футболка Белая, поставщик ООО РиК, и пришёл товар Футболка Белая, поставщик ООО КиР, по имени, они одинаковые, но по факту разные (по составу, напр.), я таким путём решил дать пользователю самому решить, нужно создать новую номенклатуру или использовать старую.


Ну, обработка с ИТС для простого пользователя не подходит, только для продвинутого. Из опыта - никто не хочет устанавливать соответствия полей. Просят: "Сделай одну зеленую кнопку - и все!". Приходится все упрощать.
После создания новой номенклатуры реквизит "СсылкаНаНоменклатуру" в табличной части должен обновиться и необходимость в поиске по наименованию отпадает. Можно использовать сразу готовую ссылку.

----------

